# Irish moving to canada.put house stuff in storage or ship? Shiping cost approx 5k



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

I got Job offer in Canada and shipping costs are working out for 3bed semi house approx 5k euros,any recommendations on what to do? Put house stuff eg.furniture,beds,lockers,tv,stereo,tools in storage for couple of years? Or just ship clothes hand tools,kids stuff? Any feed back would be great,removal company's recommendations would be great also


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

sean2012 said:


> I got Job offer in Canada and shipping costs are working out for 3bed semi house approx 5k euros,any recommendations on what to do? Put house stuff eg.furniture,beds,lockers,tv,stereo,tools in storage for couple of years? Or just ship clothes hand tools,kids stuff? Any feed back would be great,removal company's recommendations would be great also


my advice is to only ship personal stuff like kids stuff, hand tools and items like that. We moved here almost a year ago now and only brought approx 25 boxes of personal items and even at that we regret half of the boxes that were brought. if you are making the move with a view to long term why not sell your furniture, beds, lockers, etc . and buy when you get here. Thats just my advice but no doubt someone will come along and say the complete opposite. Good luck with your move.


----------



## paulmarkf (Jul 17, 2009)

Hi

We moved here 2.5 years ago, we sold everything and came with our suit cases - bought the most important in the suitcases - paid the extra for the weight on the plane and started afresh

It felt good to start from the begining - a little scarey at first, but delighted we did it that way now, 

Rgds



sean2012 said:


> I got Job offer in Canada and shipping costs are working out for 3bed semi house approx 5k euros,any recommendations on what to do? Put house stuff eg.furniture,beds,lockers,tv,stereo,tools in storage for couple of years? Or just ship clothes hand tools,kids stuff? Any feed back would be great,removal company's recommendations would be great also


----------



## canbrack8 (Apr 6, 2012)

hi sean
we are moving to winnipeg canada in less than two weeks time.
we are shipping over 3o boxes of kids stuff and sentiment things photos etc we decided against the container like that it was going to cost us 5k. we are going with shipment company in northern ireland. what part of canada are you moving to?


----------



## Andy H (Mar 16, 2012)

canbrack8 said:


> hi sean
> we are moving to winnipeg canada in less than two weeks time.
> we are shipping over 3o boxes of kids stuff and sentiment things photos etc we decided against the container like that it was going to cost us 5k. we are going with shipment company in northern ireland. what part of canada are you moving to?


What is the name of the company in NI as i am starting to look about shipping from roscommon to saskatoon..

R's 

Andy


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Remember too that there is a difference in voltage between Ireland and Canada.
TV system is different.


----------



## canbrack8 (Apr 6, 2012)

hi andy The shipping company is all route shipping limited n l
They provide you with all the boxes which is great.
good luck with the move.


----------



## sean2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks every one for all the info I think we will sell stuff and put stuff in storage.we will ship boxes over from Dublin to Saskatoon eg,kids toys,books etc can anybody recommend a reasonable shipping company? Also what are the best websites for renting homes in saskatoon ?


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

sean2012 said:


> Thanks every one for all the info I think we will sell stuff and put stuff in storage.we will ship boxes over from Dublin to Saskatoon eg,kids toys,books etc can anybody recommend a reasonable shipping company? Also what are the best websites for renting homes in saskatoon ?


Hi,
We moved from Co. Wexford to Winnipeg last July and we shipped 30 boxes with RAS Group in Ballycoolin. We found them good and we had to supply our own boxes which kept the costs down. We were very happy when the stuff arrived, not one thing was broken or even dishevelled. Give them a call. ive recommended them on this forum already. Good luck with your move.


----------

